# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Le beau matou est à parrainer!!

## Vive Le Chat

A chaque fois que Nancy ouvrait la porte de chez elle, il était là à miauler, caché dans les arbustes. Il attendait dans lespoir quon lui donne de la nourriture.  Ce que Nancy a fait plusieurs nuits. Puis un jour, elle a mis la trappe pour lui faire intégrer lassociation. Mais cest un autre chat qui est rentré (Cétait Gentil, chat adopté très rapidement). Elle a refait lessai le lendemain et cette fois cétait bien lui dans la cage. Il a donc pu rejoindre ses autres congénères, au chaud. Il a été castré et identifié.Très sauvage et peureux, il se loge en hauteur dans un trou de larbre à chat. Il sy cache quand on arrive, et est craintif avec les autres chats.Nous gardons lespoir quil se sociabilise, comme tous les nouveaux arrivants, avec le groupe qui forme une grande famille, et quun jour il prenne confiance en lhumain en observant le comportement des autres chats avec nous.Si vous désirez aider Matou, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Matou cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association...formulaires/12

----------

